# Anyone try ShoeDazzle?



## s0_fam0us (Dec 1, 2008)

Kim K is the face of the site... basically the way it works is you answer some questions about your fashion style, and $40/month gets you a new pair of shoes. I'm wondering if anyone's tried it... I was thinking about signing up. Never can have too many shoes...


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 1, 2008)

aww man. i would soo try that if I could spare the change.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 1, 2008)

I registered this weekend, I liked some of the shoes online but I'm wondering how often will they get new styles?


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I registered this weekend, I liked some of the shoes online but I'm wondering how often will they get new styles?_

 
I was thinking the same thing. Especially because there's only one designer working the whole thing. I'm hoping that as more people sign up, they decide to bring on more designers. I signed up. I'm waiting for them to send me my shoe options. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get yours yet?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder about the quality of the shoes.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wonder about the quality of the shoes._

 
Yeahhh, that was another question I had. I guess I'll find out! :/


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 2, 2008)

ooh that looks fun. They had some cute shoes. Too bad I don't have 40 bucks a month


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder about the quality but the shoes are all super cute! If I knew they would be an OK quality I would totally sign up...whoever gets some needs to report back!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 8, 2008)

These were my options. I haven't decided if I'm actually going to purchase anything yet. I found that shoes by this designer usually go for around $20-$30 a pair... so I don't really think the $40 is worth it, even with shipping.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 8, 2008)

hmm...now I don't know. i signed up and haven't got my options yet, but will post them when I get them.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a quote someone posted on another site about the shoes:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_i went to her shoe site and those shoes look like those cheap michael antonio shoes on ebay!

eta: and i was right.

just check out the faqs on her site:

What is the brand of the shoes you provide?
ShoeDazzle will provide you with shoes by Michael Antonio. Kim Kardashian and our stylists chose them for their high quality, high fashion and comfort. We are sure you will appreciate the craftsmanship that goes into each and every pair of Michael Antonio shoes. 

i'll pass. :tdown:_


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^

now i definitely have to run this experiment. i get cheap shoes from ebay, and surprisingly they are comfortable and decent.

(not trading my high end shoes for them, though, but fun to play with.)

Thanks for the info!

I got my "selections". I also got the gold peeptoe and bootie that s0_fam0us got, as well as these:





Yeah. Skipping this month.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 14, 2008)

*Shoedazzle.com, Kim Kardashian's Shoe Subscription?*

Any ladies on here subscribe to shoedazzle.com? It's Kim Kardashian's club. Each month, you pick one of 5 different shoes that you want and it is shipped for only $39! The designs look pretty cool, and if you don't like any of them or they don't look good in real life you just return them. I think this is such a smart idea, especially because it's relatively affordable, and what woman doesn't love shoes? I just wonder what the quality is like...


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Shoedazzle.com, Kim Kardashian's Shoe Subscription?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Any ladies on here subscribe to shoedazzle.com? It's Kim Kardashian's club. Each month, you pick one of 5 different shoes that you want and it is shipped for only $39! The designs look pretty cool, and if you don't like any of them or they don't look good in real life you just return them. I think this is such a smart idea, especially because it's relatively affordable, and what woman doesn't love shoes? I just wonder what the quality is like..._

 
I saw this and was going to sign up but had the same thought....are they going to be leather or pleather?!?


----------



## VioletB (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Shoedazzle.com, Kim Kardashian's Shoe Subscription?*

Ok seriously.  This looks cool..  I could totally live with a new pair of unique shoes every month!!!!  I'm curious to know too.. what the quality is like?  What an awesome idea.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Shoedazzle.com, Kim Kardashian's Shoe Subscription?*

I think the idea is cool, but I don't really know about the quality for that price. Cheap shoes are so obvious and uncomfortable and I wouldn't want to take a chance on that.


----------



## elib067 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Shoedazzle.com, Kim Kardashian's Shoe Subscription?*

i hope i'm not bursting anyones bubble and i could be wrong, but if you check out michael antonio's website (which is the shoes that are offered) they are all faux leather, and they are cheap anyways. i mean half the shoes i looked at were under 39 dollars.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Distinque (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Shoedazzle.com, Kim Kardashian's Shoe Subscription?*

^^ the shoes do look cheap. Also many of them are not sandals/shoes that you can use on a daily basis. I mean I can't rock the lime green sandals any time of any day. If you can...they kudos for you


----------



## lara (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Shoedazzle.com, Kim Kardashian's Shoe Subscription?*

The picture of Toni Ferrara on the 'Experts' page is fairly hilarious.


----------

